
Seven Trends in Blockchain Computing (Spring 2019) - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W5ccUV-zKU
======
simonebrunozzi
I really liked the discussion around Solidity and Web Assembly (Wasm).

